# Do you play the Sims?



## leahhhhaaaaa (Jul 22, 2018)

As the question states above, do you play any of the Sims series? If so what are your favourites? Have you had any hilarious moments whilst playing it? Any moments you regret so had to restart the game to redo? Etc. I?d love to hear!

Also am I the only one that literally binge plays it for a month or so and then leaves it for 3 or so months and then the cycle continues? Lol


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

I played the Sims free play few years ago. All the woohoos and different stuff xD


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 23, 2018)

I first played Sims 2 many years ago, and got it again as a free bundle but I don't bother playing it anymore. All I play now is just Sims 3 but like the last time I played it was months ago. I tend to binge  for days then forget about them for months. xD I think my family is all vampires and werewolves? I always make supernatural families. xD I gave a free version of sims 4 a try but I just don't like the interface and such, so I'll be sticking with 3.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 23, 2018)

I have played the Sims. My favorite was actually the game, ?My Sims.? It was for the Wii. I found it similar to Animal Crossing. There was a point when I was addicted to that game that I found it better than Animal Crossing.


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 23, 2018)

i haven't played sims myself since sims animals and the sims and pets! it's been yeeeears.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

I played the very first Sims game on my Windows XP during my first semester of my Senior year of HS; it helped me cope with my overwhelming stress and anxiety.

But my parents thought it was getting in the way of my studies so they made me stop. I haven't really played since, but that's partly because I got a new computer and it's a hassle to plug in the old one just to play it (it doesn't work on my new computer for some reason).

I remember figuring our the rosebud cheat and I had so much money xDDD


----------



## koopasta (Jul 26, 2018)

I don't play the Sims personally due to how expensive all of the DLC can be, but I enjoy watching Youtubers stream and play it! I tried the mobile version they released.. but it just didn't seem the same.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jul 29, 2018)

No. I do remember playing My Sim's Racing though


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 29, 2018)

What I wonder if there going to make any new sims games, kinda been awhile.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 30, 2018)

A few years ago I used to play 2 and 3 a lot. I've sort of lost interest in the series, but I still occasionally play Sims 2.


----------



## Rayann (Aug 3, 2018)

I've played MySims and MySims Kingdoms, but I've never really played any other Sims games


----------



## Bcat (Aug 3, 2018)

I've never played a sims game before, but I watch lots of lets plays on youtube.

I kind of want to get into it, but all the expansion packs and stuff are SO expensive. I know I'll be in deep if I ever get started since I would love building and designing everything.


----------



## Envy (Aug 3, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I've never played a sims game before, but I watch lots of lets plays on youtube.
> 
> I kind of want to get into it, but all the expansion packs and stuff are SO expensive. I know I'll be in deep if I ever get started since I would love building and designing everything.



You're being very wise here. The Sims is a blast and I love it, but it is, without any doubt, a big money hog. If you're like me, you'll see something in nearly every single pack (not so much the Stuff Packs - custom content can help give you more variety), world, etc. that you just have to have. For me, getting into a The Sims title becomes an investment. It is the epitome of that expression "opening a can of worms".

However, if you just buy the Expansion Packs, you'll find that a lot of the rest of your wants can be fulfilled by custom content. Custom content really elevates the game. Last year I had a lot of fun building a Baroque-esque palace (I must emphasize 'esque' because I am not at all educated on Baroque architecture) and a fair bit of what you see here was done through custom content, not DLC.







Note: I'm coming from a The Sims 3 perspective here, not The Sims 4.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 3, 2018)

Envy said:


> However, if you just buy the Expansion Packs, you'll find that a lot of the rest of your wants can be fulfilled by custom content. Custom content really elevates the game. Last year I had a lot of fun building a Baroque-esque palace (I must emphasize 'esque' because I am not at all educated on Baroque architecture) and a fair bit of what you see here was done through custom content, not DLC.



Wow, I love how much detail you put into that build! Kind of makes me want to play again. Do you remember where you found the CC?


----------



## Envy (Aug 3, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Wow, I love how much detail you put into that build! Kind of makes me want to play again. Do you remember where you found the CC?



IIRC everything that is CC there should be found from Luna Sims. Sadly, their on-site downloads went offline some time ago and I forgot exactly where I found their downloads. =( I believe the later pages of this ModTheSims topic might have helped me with some of it, though.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 3, 2018)

Envy said:


> IIRC everything that is CC there should be found from Luna Sims. Sadly, their on-site downloads went offline some time ago and I forgot exactly where I found their downloads. =( I believe the later pages of this ModTheSims topic might have helped me with some of it, though.



Thanks! Hopefully I'll be able to find it. They may come in handy for a town I've been thinking about making.


----------



## dedenne (Aug 4, 2018)

i would play it but my computer is deaf

also ea would probably rob me tbh


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 19, 2018)

Yup, I play the sims. I started with a bunch of expansion packs of the sims 2 that my brother handed down to me. I was a bit too young to understand what any of them really meant, so I just installed them and didn't give it a second thought. I'm pretty sure the first expansion pack that I played around with was bon voyage, and that was it for me. I'm more of a sims 3 kinda person, but I did really like the sims stories and families that came with sims 2. The pleasants and the calientes were my favourites. I always used to try and make Romeo and Juliet get together too. (it never worked lmao)


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

I play Sims 2 but I wish I could try 3. My laptop would probably cry if I install 3.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes! I played Sims 2 like crazy, had almost all the expansions and stuff packs. I'd download lots of CC so I could create victorian-era themed lots. Sims 3 I played a lot too, but with all the customization I picked it up a fair bit less as it would get overwhelming. Had most of the expansions and a few stuff packs, I bought the mermaid expansion and then never played it unfortunately. As for 4, I feel it's the most dull in the series. It's been years and it doesn't have nearly as much content as 2 or 3. Overall, it just feels very lazy in comparison. I have only have a few of the game and expansion packs. (They split them up and sell them for full price, yet they don't nearly have as much content as before.) I don't have an opinion on the original since I haven't played it. I've enjoyed MySims and MySims Kingdom as well.

My favorites are the expansions that add supernaturals or old-timey items. In Sims 3, there was an expansion called "World Adventures" that added in tons of content. It was so fun exploring tombs with actual puzzles and collecting treasure.
My favorite base-game would have to be 3, the devs put a ton of love into it.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 21, 2018)

Rayann said:


> I've played MySims and MySims Kingdoms, but I've never really played any other Sims games



I love that game, I like it better then acnl.

Anyways I use to play sims 2 and today i still have that game


----------



## yipyip (Aug 21, 2018)

I've been playing Sims since the 1st one and the I bought the Sims2 and then Sims3. I still haven't played Sims4 only because my computer is too old to handle the graphics. So right now the 3rd one is my favorite. My favorite thing is when a male sim gets abducted by aliens, I think it's hilarious every single time. I definitely do the cycle of binge play and then stop for good while. I just ended my binge lol.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 21, 2018)

Not as much as I used too but I still do


----------



## SolarInferno (Aug 23, 2018)

I used to play the Sims 2 and 3 a lot when I was younger, it's been around 1-2 years since I last started the game up. I built up huge amounts of money and maxed out skills on my favourite family on the Sims 3, but at some point the save got corrupted, and I lost interest after that. The Sims 2 was great, but it frustrated me with the loading times back when all I had was a craptop, I enjoyed the Sims 3 because it cut out all the loading between zones (well apart from visiting other maps, holidays etc). Main reason I won't try The Sims 4 is because I don't care for 5+ minute loading times.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 24, 2018)

Best. Game. Ever.

I started with Sims 3, but it wasn't long till Sims 4 and I was addicted. Still play it now #everydlc


----------



## Poptato (Aug 26, 2018)

I used to play the first Sims so much with my brother and mom. We had so much fun I continued playing it in my laptop. I played Sims 3 (I didn't have 2 and my current laptop can't support the 4th). I can say my favorite is the supernaturals just because I'm into those stuff XD the most funniest thing happened to me in Sims was in the Sims 2 PSP version I didn't know there was a limit to how many items you can place in your house without triggering a fire hazzard. I ended up placing too much then a fire suddenly broke out in my back yard for no apperent reason then burned the whole place down. Yup, that was fun XD


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2018)

I only played the Sims a couple times when I was younger because of an ex-friend, and I remember, despite him wanting to get progress done, I kept making us get burned by the outside barbecue and turned into ghosts.  Then I would go and possess him in every playthrough, xD


----------



## Bcat (Aug 29, 2018)

bought the sims 4 last night. pray for me I'm descending into the rabbit hole.


----------



## rinabun (Aug 29, 2018)

Listen. The Sims 4 Pets DLC SAVED MEEEEEEEE!!!! I love cats but I'm currently not allowed to have one, so I get to live vicariously through my sims...


----------



## Pinkshade (Aug 29, 2018)

The sims 4 is the first sims game I ever played (I know I'm a fake fan I'm sorry to have betrayed you people of the Internet) but it was really a fun experience. I play it for like a month then forget it exists for a long time then I see it and I think 'hey I remember this!' And then the cycle continues indefinitely.


Sims 3 was cool tho


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 21, 2018)

I played Sims a very long time ago, but for some reasons, I'm not such a big Sims fan to be
honest.


----------



## goro (Sep 26, 2018)

i play it in short bursts. i'll go on a sims binge for a week, then not pick the game up for 6 months. when i do it's just me making me and my boyfriend do dumb stuff with tohru adachi as our disappointment child


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 27, 2018)

I have actually been playing it a lot lately lol


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 27, 2018)

yea!! i am usually really bad at letting sims go and always end up with giant families (like 15 kids total and one mom...) and then i dont wanna let them grow up, but now im doing a legacy on short lifespan and trying to not get attached to the sims as much so i can mvoe forward. it's a different way of playing for me but it's easier becasue i don't try to make all the kids achieve everything hhhhh


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 27, 2018)

I use to play The Sims 1 and its expansions way back in the day. I think I still had windows 98 and I was going to middle school. I liked creating some chaos here and there tho lol but The Sims wasn't really my thing


----------



## Nesserino (Sep 27, 2018)

I thought that I would like the Sims a lot, but since purchasing, I have spent barely any time on it.  So I guess I appreciate it in theory but not in execution.


----------



## Joy (Sep 28, 2018)

Yup, I still play it a lot. I've been playing a lot of 4 these days.


----------



## Galaco (Sep 28, 2018)

The Sims has been one of my favorite game series that I still enjoy. The first game that I probably  owned for myself was Sims 2 Pets on the Wii, but I played it many times before that with my cousins. Then I got into The Sims 3 with some expansion packs that made so excited to play it on PC. I'm currently playing Sims 4 as of recently, and I cant stop playing it c: It just amazes me how people can come up with so much other things like custom content.


----------



## Captain Avian (Oct 6, 2018)

spent over 800 hours on sims 4. good times.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 6, 2018)

Definitely. Have over 400 hours on my Steam version of Sims 3, I don't like to imagine how many hours I accumulated with my old physical copy. The Sims 3 is definitely my favorite, I just really love the Open World aspect and overlooking everything. I just with the game wouldn't be so badly optimized with Windows 10, I lost my 400 hours worth of progress recently and redoing an entire city just seems pretty discouraging...


----------



## Ellexi (Oct 8, 2018)

I’ve played Sims since the PS2 games, lol. Right now I have TS2 Ultimate (the anniversary collection of everything), TS3 with all EPs (not stuff packs*), and then everything of TS4. It was a HUGE part of my childhood so i try to collect them. I still need TS1, but I don’t have a disk drive and I don’t really want one so that’s on the back burner hehe

Anyway, I play it mainly for CAS and building/decorating. Generally when I play it something goes horribly wrong. I had my Sim get married and the chef at the wedding died of old age, so the ceremony was interrupted for everyone to grieve. This was my most recent incident. Yikes. 

My Sims 4 has 600 hours on it (though I’m not the only one who uses it), and I assume I have several hundred for my older games. I generally have lots of play time on all the stuff I own. 

Sims 4 is my favorite now that we have pets and seasons! We are also getting terrain tools next month, so I am HYPED! All that we need now is cars, which I assume we’ll get one of these days lol..

Sims 3 was revolutionary when it released, but honestly, the game doesn’t even run on my desktop without lagging or having bugs. I’ve read the Island EP has a tendency to cause that. The open world was cool, but it wasn’t practical. If they couldn’t take the time to debug the game then it wasn’t worth selling it to consumers IMO. I would like TS4 way less if it was modeled after TS3 probably.

Say what you want about TS4 but it runs on any PC (seriously, I just got a $200 hunk of junk that plays it) and it’s reliable. I’ll take that any day hehe


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 10, 2018)

Yup! Been playing since Sims 3. I personally am not a fan of EA and how they treat their gamers, but I make an exception for Sims lol


----------



## Cou (Oct 11, 2018)

i love playing sims!! i too binge play it for days and forget about it for months tho. sims 3 def was my fav but sims 4 is also very good but tbh i dont think i'd enjoy it as much without the mods ;;; /// they took out the freaking story progression >:


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 11, 2018)

Ive played sims since sims 1 and every sims game since! I kind of grew up with it. I dont really play anymore but when i do feel like playing I'll play sims 4. Its a good game series but i feel as if it's gotten desaturated since sims 2 and a bit less fun? Idk if its me growing out of sims or mabye it just doesn't catch my fancy anymore. Whatever it is I'll always have a soft spot for it since the sims series was my childhood.


----------



## Stone Cold (Oct 11, 2018)

I've only played PS2 port of The Sims 2. It was alright for what it is, but the PC version is considered the best one by far. And no, I've never bought the expansions for it. 

I liked it for what it was. Eventually I sold all the wallpaper and a lot of furniture to make more cash, and also messed up the sleeping pattern of my character somehow, meaning I began to interact with the other sims less and less as time went on and I suddenly found myself having no friends. Oh well. 

I miss Sim City, though. A shame EA bought Maxis. 90s Sim City games were awesome. SNES Sim City and Sim City 2000 for the Saturn are games I sunk hundreds of hours into combined, I'm sure.


----------



## Romaki (Dec 21, 2018)

I just got Sims 4 as an early Christmas gift, so I'm looking forward to wasting my winter vacation on it! *O*


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2018)

I've been considering picking up Seasons for Sims 4. It's so hard to get back into that game after not playing it for a while. Just seems like I won't even end up playing it that long even if I do. How many more niche packs need to be released till they actually make something that you'll use in everyday gameplay like Seasons?


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 21, 2018)

i play a heavily modded version on my pc and i love it! if you play it but feel lile it's lacking i highly recommend that you get <C Command Center and the WickedWhims mod (it _is_ 18+ so be careful, but you can disable the nasty stuff. it's worth it because it adds story progression if i recall correctly!) i have a ton of hair + clothes makeup and such and while i was hesitant to mod at first, but it's so much more fun than the vanilla game. you can make your sims look so cute!!


----------



## salty- (Jan 1, 2019)

Me and my friend recently started a family on sims 4 filled with inside joke characters! I wanted to go back to it and I honestly might try to play it soon, I played for a long while when we first got it going. I remember I would play sims 3 on my PS3 for hours on end during the winter just because I had nothing else to really do. I remember one of my sims just kind of walking indefinitely into the ocean and then proceeding to just stay in the water. They would no longer show up on my map but I could see their stats going down until eventually they just died of starvation. I ended up making a new save with that family because of it lol.


----------



## Chouchou (Jan 2, 2019)

I've played them all. My favorite is sims 3 because it had the open world and it felt like my sims life had more meaning.. because they actually left the house every day. Much more fun to play legacy of rags to riches challenges in because you could move freely and get easy use of he buildings in town. I have sims 4 now with all the expansions (not all game and stuff packs tho) and i have 200+ hours in it? I like it, it's prettier than sims 3 but I REALLY dislike the small towns and loading screens. It really feels like a step back and my sims hardly ever leave the house. 

Sims 2 was also great, loved the cutscenes and the backstory to every family.


----------



## Pop-tart (Jan 2, 2019)

Waaaa I've been playing Sims since I was little, I love it so much. I enjoy every aspect of the game. My favourite of all of them is by far Sims 3.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

I play it ever so often when I'm bored or when a new EP/GP/SP comes out.


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 19, 2019)

I play the Sims 4. I mostly like it to decorate and build. They have packs that come out for it decently often. Which keeps it fresh. It is just sometimes the issue of not always having the money. Haha.


----------



## Chocolaccino (Oct 19, 2019)

I've always wanted to play The Sims and when they released TS4 for free, I jumped at it. The only packs I have rn are Seasons and Realm of Magic. sometimes I'll binge play it and then sometimes I can go weeks without playing (like right now) i just really wish they didn't change the loading screen from white to blue because the logo looks so flat when before it popped out

also I think it's TS1 or TS2? that has the burglar option and I wish that was in TS4.. the videos I've seen on those are hilarious and I've always wanted to experience it for myself


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 19, 2019)

I played Sims Castaway on ds, and took it back after an hour.

It was timed, and the only thing it allowed me to do was wash my hands or something. Next thing I have fainted from lack of food, and I'm back at the camp because it's night, even though I only woke up ten minutes before that.

It was a terrible game.


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 20, 2019)

I am working on building The West House. From the Flash. The house Barry Allen grew up in with Iris and her father. It's turning out pretty good!


----------



## Payvia (Feb 24, 2020)

I love the Sims! I really want to get the Island Life pack! I am obsessed with making new characters and houses!


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

i’ve always wanted to play the sims but i’ve never had access to a computer that has the means to support a game like that - the closest i’ve come to playing it is the mobile app but that holds hardly any of the qualities that makes the sims so fun :c


----------



## Megan. (Feb 25, 2020)

I love The Sims series! I started off with TS1 but it was only for a short period of time so I don't really remember it well. TS2 is what I grew up with and still love to this day. I never really got on with TS3, I hated the potato faced sims but the open world was pretty cool. As for TS4.. I want to love it but the only thing I love about it is CAS.. actually playing the game gets so boring for me.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 25, 2020)

Yeah! I love the series and I'm pretty sure Sims 2 for the PS2 was my first one. I also played Pets (DS), 2 (DS), 2 (GBA), Castaway (DS), Life Stories, Pet Stories, Castaway Stories, MySims, MySims Kingdom, 3 (PC), Medieval, 4 (PC) and the FreePlay app. 

The console versions for Sims 2 were just amazing, honestly. They kinda go against what Sims is supposed to be, but having these insane stories with real progression and objectives while also having to socialize and take care of your needs was always very entertaining to me. That's why I also loved the Sims Stories, but they were pretty tame and slowpaced. I do also love the main titles though.  

I do prefer Sims 3 over Sims 4, but that game just won't work anymore. I had a town full of Sims created by myself with a bunch of CC, but upgrading my hardware make the game broken forever. Went from high graphics with two expansions to low graphics with zero and it still broke down completely. I don't really enjoy Sims 4 the same way, even if it looks prettier and has more interaction. I just miss the open world and the big town too much. Going from 92 lots to 21 is just no fun (comparing main/first worlds).

I think I just miss the spinoff titles, I created enough Sims for a decade.


----------



## neonkyat (Feb 28, 2020)

I've been playing since the beginning! So much has grown XD 

I have everything except like... get together and the island one. And i'm missing a bunch of stuff packs. I really love building and CC~ I do go through binges too XD I just binge it for a month or so then leave it, then repeat later on. Silly stories, challenges and deaths keep it fun for me haha! 

There's so many challenges people have done x.x


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 1, 2020)

has anyone kept up with the new sims 4 expansions/game packs/whatever? i haven't been playing lately but tiny living seems to have come with some nice new furniture and realm of magic seems to have a cool vibe. i have no idea what the university gameplay is like either, i might have to check it out on youtube or download it.


----------



## The Orange (Mar 2, 2020)

I have been playing since the original Sims, and currently have all of the TS4 content currently available. 

I hope they give us werewolves and fairies again one day, since we had them in TS3...


----------



## Tao (Mar 3, 2020)

itsaplatypus said:


> I have been playing since the original Sims, and currently have all of the TS4 content currently available.
> 
> I hope they give us werewolves and fairies again one day, since we had them in TS3...



This is partially why I stuck with the Sims 3.


I played the original sims and loved it, even though it was an utterly buggy mess on the PC I was using. Sims would eventually stop listening to me, stop interacting with certain Sims, sometimes they would spontaneously die, stop using certain items. Reinstalled it a couple times, checked the computer itself, whatever, I still liked playing it though probably because nothing else like that existed at the time (or arguably even now really).

Skipped the Sims 2 since I didn't have a consistent way of playing it at that point.

Got the Sims 3 and I still occasionally reinstall it, spend an ungodly amount of time on it over a few days and then forget about it again. It's always a fun time sink to load up and just waste a few hours on.



Not going to bother with the Sims 4 though. 



Spoiler:  



For one, I just don't really want to download Origin or give EA any of my money. I've got Steam, I've got GoG Galaxy for the few older games not on Steam and I've reluctantly got the Blizz Launcher since I was already playing most of the games it supported when it was released...Oh, and one for FFXIV, as well as the physical authenticator, of which I also own a physical authenticator for WoW since I've played it so long. I have 4 launchers and it's already an inconvenience. 
I don't particularly want to start downloading multiple launchers with multiple sets of details with different games on different launchers which at the rate publishers are releasing and gating games to their own unique launchers we'll soon need friggin' spreadsheets to work out what I need to do and where to look in order to play a game. If it ain't on the three I have, it may as well be on a system I don't own.

I also don't and never really have agreed with the Sims pricing and content structure. It's the shining example of what's wrong with additional content and expansions and how it can be abused by greedy publishers. I caved a bit on 3 since I had never played two and I got them all for like ?1 each, so I wasn't really out of pocket. Things like 'pets', 'vacation', 'seasons' and 'university' though? Why aren't these things in the game by default? Why has the 'Pets' expansion been released 4 times with each version doing pretty much the exact same thing but for the newest base game? Why is it a thing where players buy the newest base game and sit there thinking "I can't wait to have dogs again, a feature we've had and had to wait for 4 times before"?

And EA just suck. They're one of the few publishers that I just flat out refuse to give any money to anymore...Well, I refuse on the extremely rare occasion they even release a game that interests me.



TLR
- I don't want any more stupid launchers messing up my desktop and segregating games I own.
- The Sims additional content model has and always will be ridiculous.
- EA are awful and I would rather give money to somebody to kick me in the face than line EA's pockets.


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 4, 2020)

I?ve played 2, 3, and 4. Spent the most time with 2/3, but more building than playing. Never got into the gameplay loop or challenges.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 4, 2020)

I played Sims 1, 2, and 3, but Sims 3 the most. Spent so many countless all nighters on that game. I’m really tempted to get it again mainly for house building and designing. That was my favourite part of Sims despite owning all the expansions at the time. Towards the end I played my families very rarely and only focused on making cool looking houses haha. I still watch a lot of house-build time elapse videos on YouTube and it’s making me really want to download it again.


----------



## Starition (Mar 15, 2020)

Began with The Sims 2 that I collected all the exp from thrift shops, then soon after The Sims 3 came out and easily spent my entire life playing it. 10 years of playing it that's just under half my life ;;;;;; Still getting a hold of the expansions though! I've got Sims 4 and although the graphics are better and runs smoother, Sims 3 just has so much more heart in it. Used to be an avid CAS simmer but find myself preferring the architecture side of the game now!

I've also repeatedly tried to 100 baby challenge but each time get too distracting with careers or making my house look nice to complete it haha


----------



## Licorice (Mar 18, 2020)

I've been playing since the Sims 1 and I still play the Sims 1 occasionally. Tried the Sims 4 for awhile but for some reason it's just not as good imo. Lately I've gotten back into the Sims 2 and here's two of my current sims:



Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Seroja (Mar 18, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> I played Sims 1, 2, and 3, but Sims 3 the most. Spent so many countless all nighters on that game. I’m really tempted to get it again mainly for house building and designing. That was my favourite part of Sims despite owning all the expansions at the time. Towards the end I played my families very rarely and only focused on making cool looking houses haha. I still watch a lot of house-build time elapse videos on YouTube and it’s making me really want to download it again.



omg ts4 is probably the best in terms of build mode! go get ittt! get the bundle sets on discount first and then get the other packs using the build your bundle option for the best price. if you plan to get all the stuff packs, I discovered that they sell different stuff packs at 50% off every week!


----------



## Celinalia (Apr 1, 2020)

i play the sims 4 and have some packs like the dogs and cats one


----------



## maple22 (May 2, 2020)

The Sims 2 is the only one still worth playing imo. I don’t play it often anymore, but it runs well, even with many gigabytes of custom content. The Sims 3 would be fun if it actually functioned properly, but I have no interest in The Sims 4.


----------



## Lethalia (May 3, 2020)

I've played Sims 1, 2 & 3. Sims 4 isn't even worth my time. Even when they were giving it out for free, I didn't want that mess in my life.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 6, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I've played them all (the base games, not all the ridiculous expansions). But, the only one that really holds a special place in my heart is the original. I still remember acquiring a copy of that and just playing it all the time on the old Gateway 2000 or whatever piece of junk we had back then. Hahaha. It was definitely part of the core-rotation of PC games...Sims, Quake, Hexen, Command and Conquer, X-Com, Quake 2, etc. Some strong early PC memories for sure.


----------



## MrPicard (May 7, 2020)

I used to be an avid Sims fan back when the original game came out. Also bought the first few expansions. Had a lot of fun. After that... I kinda lost interest because it just became more and more complicated (or so it seemed to me at the time).


----------



## Lissly (May 13, 2020)

I own sims 4 in its entirety and run a Facebook group for it! So it's my daily life lol


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 13, 2020)

Yup, I have played all 4 of the PC Sims Games. My favorite is probably the second game.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 13, 2020)

i used to play the sims a really long time ago. I haven't played in many, many years.... i wonder what the games are like nowadays


----------



## Darcy94x (May 13, 2020)

I have played all of them but my game time played on sims 2 definitely outranks the rest! I actually reaaally enjoy the sims castaway too (anyone else) ?


----------



## Clock (May 13, 2020)

I think I played all of the Sims games, but I'm not sure about the first game. I really like Sims 3, but its so laggy on my laptop because I install lots of cc and how it was programmed. But, Sims 4 is kinda incomplete in gameplay for me. I wish to play the first and the second one again though.
Edit: Some old screenshots 



Spoiler: Some screenshots


----------



## trashpedia (May 16, 2020)

I loved the Sims 2 and 3. The Sims 4 is a mixed bag, however. It's one of those games I pick up for a while and then stop for a long period of time. It's nothing compared to the previous installments imo. 

However, I will say that the Sims 4 looks better and it's much easier to make better looking sims compared to the potato faces in the Sims 3. In fact, I even prefer how the sims looked in the Sims 2 compared to the Sims 3.


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 16, 2020)

I've played The Sims 3 (My Fav), The Sims 4 (Ehhhh), Sims Freeplay (no), & Sims Mobile (Definitely no)

I've played countless hours of Sims 3, I've rarely even not cheated (Except when I first started)


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

i’ve been playing sims games for a long time but i haven’t played it for a while. i have sims 4 on my macbook air but it’s kind of too much software for the old thing bc i crammed tons and tons of mods into it as well... (its impossible for me to fully enjoy the games without mods tbh) probably not gonna play seriously again unless sims 5 comes out lol


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

I am playing Sims 3 on the 3DS!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 18, 2020)

I play Sims 4 on PC


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

I used to looove the Sims 3 Pets and would play it all the time for like 2 years
until my mean stepmom threw the game in the trash 
But once in one of my families I had the daughter (who was my favorite) try and make some moves on the grimm reaper once he came to get her dad, and he actually responded o.o
They almost got to 1st base too, but then death disappeared on her
he really ghosted her tho

Ive also tried sims freeplay and sims mobile bc I missed my game but they were a flop imo


----------



## Balverine (May 18, 2020)

i really like sims 3!

used to play sims 2 a lot before 3 came out, and sometimes i still play the awful GBA and DS games just for kicks lol


----------



## Alyx (May 18, 2020)

I've been playing the Sims since around 2002 and when I got around to playing Sims 3, my Sim took a mystery pill as she had a job as a test subject or something and her butt started on fire, and then Death came and jumped on the trampoline for many Sim hours.

My favorite has to be either Sims 2 or Sims 4.


----------



## Crash (May 18, 2020)

ive been a huge sims fan since day one. (sims 2 is still the best, just saying) sims 3 was a buggy mess but i loved it, and sims 4 is a huge, lifeless disappointment imo, especially in contrast with the previous ones. i had some hope for it for a little while, but now with so many lackluster expansions coming out for it im pretty much giving up.

now im just looking forward to paralives, (indie life-sim game still in development, and the first ever competitor to the sims) as it seems like everything sims 4 should've been and also just overall amazing.


----------



## Alessio (May 31, 2020)

I've played Sims 4 and it was great, but nostalgy says Sims 2 for DS as a Christmas present.
Oh and also My Sims.


----------



## angiepie (May 31, 2020)

I used to play the sims 3 so much. My favorite expansions were supernatural, university, island paradise, and into the future. I tried to play the sims 4 so many times, have a lot of the expansions, stuff packs and game packs, but I can’t get into it. I just don’t like it. I’ve tried so many times to like it and play it but I just cannot. It’s too bland for me, though I do like CAS better than the sims 3. I played the sims 2 as well, but 3 was my favorite overall.


----------



## aloherna (May 31, 2020)

I’ve played sims religiously all of my life I started with sims 2 on my gameboy advance. It’s my all time favorite game, I’m disappointed with sims 4 because it doesn’t have the same feel as previous ones and you have to buy so much DLC for it. As for funny moments I can’t remember anything in particular but probably the glitches. Sims games are always something I’ll be obsessed with for a while then I drop them like nothing and pick them back up again and do it all over again- a never ending cycle.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

I've played the sims 3 and 4 on and off but tbh the biggest thing stopping me from playing it is the fact that I have it on a Mac. I don't have a mouse either... I've been thinking of getting it on console (xbox) but the expansion packs are way too expensive, and I'm not sure if custom content can be accessed on console.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 7, 2020)

Man, I used to love The Sims. For the PC, I have all 4 Sims games. On top of that, I got a bunch of The Sims console games (The Sims and The Sims Bustin' Out for PS2, The Sims 2 for Gamecube, The Sims 3 for Xbox 360 and MySims for Wii).

Although I don't exactly remember when I first got into the series, I think it was around 2005. I ended up getting The Sims Bustin' Out (PS2) for my birthday that year, and just fell in love with the series. It was just really neat as a kid to be able to create these fictional people and play out their lives and what not. I played that game a bunch and beat it multiple times, lol, although I relied on cheats pretty extensively. I also rented The Sims (PS2) a bunch and beat that as well (again, with cheats) before I ended up just buying it outright years later. I would later get The Sims Deluxe Edition (PC), enjoyed it, wanted to get more expansion packs for it, so I ended up getting The Sims Complete Collection (PC). I got some good entertainment out of it, though I didn't play it as much as I should have, I feel.

My love and interest for the series definitely peaked with The Sims 2 (PC), though. iirc I got The Sims 2 Deluxe for my birthday in 2008, but not 100% sure on that. But I absolutely loved it. The main core mechanic addition of Sims actually being able to age and live out full lives before dying just captivated me so much compared to the previous entries. I would play it daily, I got all the expansion packs (and most of the stuff packs) for it, and I really enjoyed just playing out the lives of the Sims I had created and doing all I could to make their lives the best they could be. I have fond memories of playing it, got tons of value out of it and the expansion packs, and it was definitely worth all the money spent getting the expansion/stuff packs for it since it just made my experience with it that much better. A bit sad that those save files I played on are basically lost forever since they were on an old laptop and I never copied them over, but hey, that's the way it goes. I also got The Sims 2 for Gamecube at some point during this time and beat it, though it didn't hold my attention as much as the PC or even PS2 games did.

But my love for the series kind of just disappeared during The Sims 3. I got the Collector's Edition when it came out, played it a fair amount, also got the first expansion pack, but then I sort of just stopped playing. As cool as the whole world being visible and what not was, the loading times were brutal and it didn't help my laptop couldn't run it as smoothly as it did The Sims 2, so it made it a lot harder to get into. I would get The Sims 3 for Xbox 360 later on, played it for a good week or so, and then stopped. That was the last time I played the Sims for years. I played MySims briefly last year, where I kinda just blitzed through it in order to beat it and move on. To end this, I got The Sims 4 when it was free on Origin, but I still haven't gotten around to playing it yet.

Anyways, that was long as heck. I guess the whole thing is that while I enjoyed The Sims, I kinda just lost the passion for it as the years have gone by, especially with struggling to get into The Sims 3 and with so many other games coming out and taking my attention instead. I stopped following along with any news about The Sims games, and I sort of just lost the motivation to want to play it again. If I ever went back to The Sims and played it again, I'd go with The Sims 2, though, since I feel like it hasn't been topped (of course, saying that without playing 4, but I kinda doubt it beats out 2 for me).


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 16, 2020)

I’ve played sims FreePlay for quite a few years but it pretty limited on stuff and you cant get any of the live events completed without spending money. 
my husband has PlayStation plus so we got the sims 4 base game for free and the expansions on sale. I’m enjoying it so much.  In fact I haven’t touch sims FreePlay since I got sims 4.


----------



## yehves (Jun 20, 2020)

Sims was basically my life at one point. I got into it pretty late because I'm cheap and bought the Sims 4 when it was free. I think I got 24 hours worth of gameplay the first two days. Still addicted to it but now I need to get custom content because I can't stand how some things look in the Sims 4. I love the Sims 3 too! I think the gameplay from Sims 3 is a lot more fun and a bit more stupid (which adds to the fun)!
Right now, quarantine gave me the idea to try to get popular on simblr lol.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 20, 2020)

I used to play it but it kept crashing a lot of my laptops so I don’t bother anymore~


----------



## ab_i07 (Jun 20, 2020)

Huge fan, been playing for about 12 years now. I first got it on the ds but then got the Sims 3 for my birthday. I have all four games but not all the expansion and stuff packs for 3 and 4. My favourite one is Sims 3 because that’s the one I grew up playing the most and I love the open world feature. I’ve never had to restart but I lost my original saved games because my laptop stopped working. But then a couple of years ago I bought a gaming laptop so I’m able to play both Sims 3 and 4 more smoothly. I haven’t played it in a couple months but always go back to it because it’s so addictive!


----------



## Loralia (Jun 20, 2020)

leahhhhaaaaa said:


> As the question states above, do you play any of the Sims series? If so what are your favourites? Have you had any hilarious moments whilst playing it? Any moments you regret so had to restart the game to redo? Etc. I?d love to hear!
> 
> Also am I the only one that literally binge plays it for a month or so and then leaves it for 3 or so months and then the cycle continues? Lol



i played the heck out ofThe Sims, had all the expansion packs and hack codes. I was seriously addicted. Then the great PC meltdown of 19999 happened and I lost it all.


----------



## Celinalia (Jun 20, 2020)

i started with the sims 4 years ago and i'm still obsessed with it! i buy a lot of expansion packs lmao


----------



## shion (Jun 21, 2020)

it's fun! i really like to mod in clothes and hair but my game is pretty bogged down with all the items now, it kind of put my game on life support and i don't want to go through everything to make it run better...


----------



## Corrie (Jun 23, 2020)

I've played Sims 2 Pets the most! I love that game! I bought a dog named Winter and then a while later I adopted a cat. The cat was such a brat, Winter ran away. The cat was always unhappy and peed everywhere so I returned it back to the shelter and that following in-game night, Winter came back home. Even she knew the cat was problematic lol.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jun 23, 2020)

I haven't but I do really want to in the future.
okay that's a lie my friend let me play The Sims 3 with some of her expansion packs at her house but the game kept crashing because her laptop is kind of old


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 25, 2020)

I remember the first sims game was the Freeplay, which I'd become bored with easily (especially with the wait times and microtransactions). I got Sims 4 on my birthday this year. I immediately started off with a bigger family than I should've, but I love them. I also downloaded tons of mods and CC. I don't play it as much, now, but I do hop on and off.


----------



## therandompuppy (Jun 26, 2020)

I tried a few times but couldn’t get into it after an hour of playing


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 15, 2021)

leahhhhaaaaa said:


> As the question states above, do you play any of the Sims series? If so what are your favourites? Have you had any hilarious moments whilst playing it? Any moments you regret so had to restart the game to redo? Etc. I?d love to hear!
> 
> Also am I the only one that literally binge plays it for a month or so and then leaves it for 3 or so months and then the cycle continues? Lol



Sims are awesome to relax to, my favourite in the series is The Sims 2 and I always have fun creating stories and sims for the various towns. I have all expansion packs that I delve into every now and again.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2021)

Has anyone else been playing _The Sims 4: Snowy Escape_? Mt Komorebi is such a pretty location.

Featured are my current favourite Sims, Dragana and Morgen. They've just welcomed their first son, Noel, who represents the fifteenth generation born in this household (I'm playing an alphabet legacy).


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Feb 20, 2021)

I used to play The Sims 2 and spent years on it. 

It was so much fun! I was a content creator on ModTheSims2, making clothes for male Sims. I also made machinima with The Sims 2. And enjoyed the heck out of other people's machinima efforts.  It was such an amazing time because it seemed like you could create anything you wanted with the game engine, your imagination was your limit, and everyone was very supportive of each other. I have very, very fond memories of the game and the community. ♥

I didn't play Sims 3 because I didn't like (literally) the look of it. I played Sims 4 for a while but it was somehow unsatisfying for me.


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Feb 21, 2021)

I used to love playing Sims 2 when I was in my early teens. My best friend and I would play it on her computer after school. Im pretty sure I played it on my own computer too and I had some of the expansion packs. I also had Sims 2 Pets for my nintendo DS. I'd definitely buy it if they ever released a version for the switch.


----------



## arikins (Feb 21, 2021)

i literally just stopped playing the sims 4 lol. my hopes have finally vanished.
i miss sims 3 and i wish i had a computer to play it on again. i loved supernatural and island paradise


----------



## mocha. (Feb 21, 2021)

I absolutely love the Sims! Unfortunately I can’t play much anymore because I don’t have a laptop/PC that supports it. Sims 3 was my favourite, for some reason I don’t find Sims 4 as enticing? It lacks a lot of depth that other games seem to have


----------



## Pintuition (Feb 21, 2021)

I LOVE the Sims!! I think I’ve played every iteration of it. But unfortunately my MacBook like nearly explodes every time I try to run it nowadays. I’m in the market for a gaming laptop, I just don’t know what to get. I’d love to start playing again!


----------



## JemAC (Feb 21, 2021)

I used to play the original Sims game and Sims 2 on PC when I was very young (using the word 'play' in the loosest sense possible - I actually mostly watched my siblings play but I still enjoyed it anyway). When the Sims 3 was released I didn't have as much interest in the game anymore so never played it, though my sister played Sims 3 and loved it, but a few years after the Sims 4 release I got back into it and really enjoyed it. Sims 4 often gets slated for been too 'cartoony' compared to the older games but I prefer this style and I think some of the expansions are very good (though it probably helps that I never played Sims 3 to compare it to), not actually played it for a long time but when Snowy Escape goes onto offer I'm probably going to give it a go.

Outside of the main series though I really loved Sims: Bustin Out and The Urbz: Sims in the City on console, I preferred Bustin Out as it seemed more like a Sims game but they were both enjoyable, for single player or multiplayer gameplay, but they never really seem to get much love.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 22, 2021)

i've played so many sims games and i remember the names of hardly any, but basically i've played: sims 2, sims 3, sims 4, sims freeplay, sims pets, sims castaway and pretty much all the 'my sims' games 

i really enjoyed them because they're such weird games lol
but then i'll play them for a month and forget about them for a year 


Spoiler: storytime



when i was younger, i used to think "woohoo" was the button that made ur sims start a party, i learned the truth the hard way...


----------



## angelcat621 (Feb 26, 2021)

I started playing with the original Sims game, Deluxe edition, and had every expansion pack. My cousin and I invested so many hours in that game. I barely played 2 (didn't really have the time at that point), but I LOVED 3. I got every expansion, stuff pack, and most of the store. Hidden Springs was my favorite town. So pretty! The open world was buggy but a big step up in gameplay. Don't even get me started on the pathing, especially the horses. My other cousin's daughters liked to race their horses and it took several in-game hours to get their Sims horses inside the racetrack rabbithole. Still a very fun game and one those kids would play for hours at a time.


----------



## chocopug (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm a long-time Simmer. I got the original game the year it came out and I've been hooked ever since. I hate to think how many hours I sunk into Sims 2! That and 3 are my favourites, and I still play them alongside 4. I've really liked the recent DLC for 4, Snowy Escape has a beautiful world and Paranormal Stuff is just so perfect for me and my gameplay it's not even funny. I love supernatural Sims, especially the vampires <3 The vampire powers system in 4 is really good and allows for each vampire to be individual, it's one of the things I miss when I play the earlier games.

I spend many hours trawling for custom content, and I use mods in all my games too.

It's thanks to the Sims that I learned about things like modding and even computer hardware back in the day, all so I could tweak the games and keep up with expansion pack requirements.

I'm gonna be 80 years old in a nursing home and still playing the Sims


----------



## BluebearL (Mar 2, 2021)

I played the free app to see what it was like once lol! It was addictive in it's own way but it was kind of stressful and tedious so I got rid of it. I have never gotten the proper game but I see the appeal, it would obviously be nothing like the mobile game I am sure but I don't think it would be to my tastes. I like how wacky it can get though.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 2, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> when i was younger, i used to think "woohoo" was the button that made ur sims start a party, i learned the truth the hard way...


Ahh I died that is so funny!

I only played on my friend‘s laptop a few times, but just modding all the clothes and got myself a job. She had most of the expansion packs including pets which was nice.


----------



## Holla (Mar 2, 2021)

I play Sims 4 from time to time and have had a ton of fun with it. I also own 3 but never really got to play it as it’s huge a buggy mess (even just the base game) on my laptop and crashes all the time so I gave up on it. 4 runs perfectly fine though.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Mar 2, 2021)

I started playing Sims Freeplay around 5 years ago, then went on a search around my house and found Sims 2, played for a year and wanted to do more, so I got Sims 4 and then I got the Sims 4 Get to Work Expansion Pack and now its like an on and off cycle of playing.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Mar 2, 2021)

I used to play the Sims as a kid a long time ago! I recall it was Sims Pets abdcI accidently bought waaaay more dogs then I could afford t the time haha  I ended up not lasting very since I ended up looking everything due to having zero cash but I also remember my sister playing My Sims constantly abd it was pretty hilarious to say the least!


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 2, 2021)

I enjoyed the sims 2 pets a long time ago. I have the sims 4 rn, but its not the same thing as the sims 2. Too much changes for me lol but i play it when im bored


----------



## Kittywulfe (Mar 2, 2021)

I've been playing The Sims since it first came out. I've owned all of 1 through 4 plus all expansion/stuff packs. I even used to play The Sims Online! Made quite a few friends on that one. I was sad when they shut it down. I don't play nearly as much as I used to, but considering how much money I've invested into it, I should probably play more lol


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 2, 2021)

I used to, I get a itch every once in a while and I'll binge play it for a few days and then not touch it for 3 years.
That being said EA is a trash company and the DLC for the Sims is ludicrously expensive so I'd rather not support that nonsense.


----------



## DVD (Mar 3, 2021)

I started playing the Sims 1 with my mom when I was very very little and oh my god the nostalgia I have for that game...

I even used to make CC (crappy, though) for the Sims 2! It's my favourite in the series, I love the personality it had, loved the storylines the sims had, in general I loved the feel of the game and specially how goddamn easy it was to make CC in that game! I really do think CC creators are the backbone of the Sims community and manage to keep a game alive waaay after the developers stop supporting it

The Sims 3 would be a very good game if it wasn't so laggy and buggy; I now play it with mods that fix a lot of issues and I'm enjoying it a lot, but it still has some aspects that are very annoying and it's still kinda buggy and laggy, but I really appreciate the huge amount of content it has (though I must say, I wish the store never existed)

I think the Sims 4 botched it so bad. I mean, if you have many, *MANY* packs, it can be fun to play for a while, but... It's just a building simulator and Sims creator for me now, I don't really ~play~ it


----------



## AC.Newbie (Mar 10, 2021)

I got really into the first Sims game back when it first came out on the PS2. I loved it for about 2 weeks, then it got boring to me and I never went back to it. Tried a couple of the sequels but they never did anything for me


----------



## The Foogle (Mar 10, 2021)

I've heard of the sims and no i haven't played it, there is one hilarious meme where a guy reads the patch notes of Sims 3 and absolutely dies laughing because of how ridiculous they are





 <--- if you want to watch it

However my 2 younger sisters both have Tomodachi Life and i hear it's identical to Sims but with miis?


----------



## Kittywulfe (Mar 11, 2021)

AC.Newbie said:


> I got really into the first Sims game back when it first came out on the PS2. I loved it for about 2 weeks, then it got boring to me and I never went back to it. Tried a couple of the sequels but they never did anything for me



The console versions were never as good as the PC versions. With the PC versions you could basically play however you wanted with the vast amount of custom content/mods that you could download. Just my opinion


----------



## AC.Newbie (Mar 11, 2021)

Kittywulfe said:


> The console versions were never as good as the PC versions. With the PC versions you could basically play however you wanted with the vast amount of custom content/mods that you could download. Just my opinion


I've heard that but I don't own a pc, never have and probably never will. I've always been a console guy. I'm sure I missed out on a lot over the years but I could never justify the costs


----------



## Kittywulfe (Mar 11, 2021)

AC.Newbie said:


> I've heard that but I don't own a pc, never have and probably never will. I've always been a console guy. I'm sure I missed out on a lot over the years but I could never justify the costs



Understandable. It can get quite costly with all the expansion packs.


----------



## Coach (Mar 11, 2021)

While I actually have a base copy of the sims 4 in my origin account from when it was free, I have no device good enough to run it yet. I did manage to install it at one point, but the 2nd time I loaded everything up it was incredibly laggy so I gave up for now.

I did however have the sims 3 pets for xbox 360, I enjoyed that alot when I played it. Especially how you could control your pets when your sims went to work (Not sure if the new pets expansion has that?). I have stages where I want to play it, but then get bored and leave my sims abandoned for months


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Mar 16, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Has anyone else been playing _The Sims 4: Snowy Escape_? Mt Komorebi is such a pretty location.
> 
> Featured are my current favourite Sims, Dragana and Morgen. They've just welcomed their first son, Noel, who represents the fifteenth generation born in this household (I'm playing an alphabet legacy).



I own all of the sims and the expansion packs, both as ISO and the original copies. My favourite by far is the sims 2 and i'm waiting on more news on the sims 5, apparently there's a story mode! I hope it's nothing like busting out or medieval because I personally could not stand the both of them. I liked sims castaway on ps2 version, that was a fun game!


----------



## LizzyDisneyland (Mar 31, 2021)

I've literally grown up watching sims videos on youtube. Played sims 3 a couple times and currently playing 4 on xbox. I'm also saving up money and parts to build my own PC to get the sims 4 on there where I could use CC stuff because there's this specific fan made pack that's like Harry Potter but based off a poster in the sims. It's called the Pufferhead pack. I'll link that in this post. But there's so much more I want. There's a melanin pack for sims 4 that gives better skin colors for darker skin tones that's absolutely beautiful. There's a whole website called the sims resource that is filled to the brim and more full of CC and CC creators. It's beautiful honestly and I really want to use them all.

I also love the lego harry potter games too lol

The Pufferhead Pack: https://mlysmakescc.weebly.com/pufferhead.html

The sims resource: https://www.thesimsresource.com/

I also have a sims 4 youtube channel that I made a few days ago and can't really post anything untill I get the PC and game but I like to be prepared and it's something I've been wanting to do pretty much my whole life.



			https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCRdwATN8rlJeoJ-JVR7VfGg
		


Thanks for taking the time outta your day to read this!


----------



## TheRevienne (Mar 31, 2021)

Yes, I love the Sims 4. I've played all of them on PC apart from Sims 3. When you do get your PC sorted to play, I can recommend a load of CC and mods which seriously make gameplay so much better. There's UI Cheats Extension, MCCC (a command center where you can change all sorts) for CC I use sims resource which you've linked, I have some CC on there too, my name is SecondaryHerring (shameless plug). I would also recommend CC by someone called Harrie, in particular the Kichen set, along with a few others. When you do get it for PC feel free to add me on Origin, my name there is also TheRevienne, and if you need recommendations for packs or anything I have all of them apart from Journey to Batuu, a couple stuff packs and the new kits


----------



## Kittywulfe (Mar 31, 2021)

I've been playing the Sims since it first came out. I prefer the PC versions over the console versions, and I get most of my mods from *Mod the Sims. *I admit that I haven't played it in a while, but it is still one of my favorite games


----------

